# Which cambro should I buy



## hamiltonbarnes (Jul 3, 2014)

I am a very small Competition bbq and do catering for under 100 people. I have been using one of my yeti coolers as a hot box, but am thinking that I need a cambro so that pans can easily slide in and out. Do y'all use cambros? And if so which model?

Thanks!!!


----------



## brahyt (May 29, 2015)

I went and purchased an old used cambro for like 75 bucks. It works well, I have a similar need as yours. I mainly use it for Indian catering as there are always a lot of dishes and swapping hotel pans is always easy. I also used to and still do use a cooler for resting my BBQ items that come off the smoker. I can fit about 3 20lb briskets into it with no worries.

It is similar to the one in this listing http://ventura.craigslist.org/bfd/5012555231.html. I restored the outside of it, mine was in bad shape.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

The 300 mpc model.  This one will accept 4 shallow hotel pans.  If you load in hot food, it will keep food hot for well over 3 hrs.  If you load in cold food it will keep cold for 2 hours--and if you use the optional cold pack that slides in, it will keep cold for well over 5 hrs.

This is the ideal item to keep moist foods hot---stews, pot roasts, anything sauced, mashed potatoes, and the like.  It is downright terrible for any fried foods or anything you want to keep  hot and crispy.

With the cold pack, it makes a great on-site fridge to keep meats cold until you need them


----------



## hamiltonbarnes (Jul 3, 2014)

foodpump said:


> The 300 mpc model. This one will accept 4 shallow hotel pans. If you load in hot food, it will keep food hot for well over 3 hrs. If you load in cold food it will keep cold for 2 hours--and if you use the optional cold pack that slides in, it will keep cold for well over 5 hrs.
> 
> This is the ideal item to keep moist foods hot---stews, pot roasts, anything sauced, mashed potatoes, and the like. It is downright terrible for any fried foods or anything you want to keep hot and crispy.
> 
> With the cold pack, it makes a great on-site fridge to keep meats cold until you need them


Thanks!!! That is the model I pulled the trigger on. I works great. We used it to serve and keep hot 40 pounds of smoked pulled pork and 40 pounds of smoked pulled chicken.


----------

